# Cheap Trees



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I picked up three of these at the local Lowes this weekend. What impressed me was that each pot had multiple trunks. I separated the individual plants by gently pulling apart the root ball. I planted each plant in its own peat pot, added some good soil, watered them thoroughly, and now have nine new trees ready to go into the garden. The Soft Touch Compact Holly (Ilex crenata) is a variety of Japanese holly, the most widely grown type of holly, according to horticulturists with the U.S. Department of Agriculture.


Japanese hollies are not the spiky Christmas-type with red berries that comes to mind when you think of holly. The leaves are spineless, flexible and rounded. It looks a lot like a boxwood. Soft Touch holly shrubs are easy to care for when grown within U.S. Department of Agriculture Hardiness zones 6b through 8. It is an easy-to-care for broadleaf evergreen shrub and tolerates a variety of growing conditions. It prefers slightly acidic soil and good drainage. It likes full sun but will accept partial shade. It is slow-growing and may be kept small and dense with annual pruning. Here are a few photos showing how I ended up with nine miniature trees from three plants. That works out to about $2.35 per tree.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, for the tip. After the loss of 35 Alberta Spruce trees over the last two years (heat & dry weather) I need to look at a alternative tree.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are pretty. 

I think I'm in 5b here. Doesn't matter as the only places I can afford to buy are full of nasty mold.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great tip, Bob.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Way to hop!


----------

